
#eurathlon2015 tests robotic air/land/sea robot emergency systems - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/eurathlon2015-tests-robotic-airlandsea-systems-in-realistic-emergency-response-scenarios/
======
hallieatrobohub
Learn more about the challenge and the participating teams before the Grand
Challenge event begins Sept. 17.

